# Best supplier for electronic similar to frightprops.com



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I can offer a few suggestions; not sure if they'll have exactly what you're looking for, but at least you'll have a few more gadet-y places to explore...

Monsterguts

American Science & Surplus 

Spider Hill Prop Works


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

If you know what you're doing when it comes to the electronics, places like Ebay, Amazon, and Ali Express will almost always be cheaper than Frightprops. And, if you're one to build from the ground up, then Ebay and Ali Express can provide the guts to what you're making for the motion detector, speakers, and appropriate outlets for pennies on the dollar compared to anything anyone is selling you fully assembled. 

Stereo amplifiers and smaller synchronous motors can be found on Ebay for less than six dollars. You can purchase motion detectors and power adapters on Ali Express for a couple of bucks. Just type what you want in the site's search engine and see what the various merchants on the site are selling.

One good way to find info on where to go for less expensive options, is to search this site. I have found where to buy motors, LED lights, motion detector hacks out of just about everything, and all manner of electronic gizmos that are beyond my capabilities now, but not forever. That's the other perk of exploring. You can find all sorts of advice on how to build the props you're interested in. Can't find it? Start a new thread. Folks here are happy to help out.  

Try typing in what you're thinking about making and see if it exists in some form out there. Frightprops, Halloween City, Spirit Halloween, and just about every reseller of Halloween props have built their company from doing what Haunters have done for years... creating their props by borrowing on the talents of haunters out there creating props from scratch and amazing imaginations. Before you go tinkering on any prop, it's always a great idea to search out those who might have created something similar before and learn from their experiences.

Doing it won't mean you never buy from companies like Frightprops or Spider Hill Prop Works. They really have some amazing products that can save you time and effort. Knowing what you can actually do on your own means that when you order from them, you're hitting that perfect balance of what is worth paying someone else to do, and what will be your pride and joy when you say, "I made this."


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

A couple other electronic sites I buy from are:

AllElectronics.com

Electronic Goldmine.

I love American Science and Surplus, which Frankie's girl already mentioned.


----------

